# Rainbow shark



## Noeler48 (Feb 10, 2012)

Got two rainbow sharks for my aquarium it's a 45g... Ones albino and the others normal but bigger.. The bigger one keep chasing the albino anytime his near him.. Should I return one and witch I would u.....

2 rainbow sharks
1 angel
2 upside down catfish
2 gouramis blue
2 gold gouramis
8 sebra danios
1 loach
1 albino cory


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Should be alright,maybe add a couple more hiding spots so the each have there own place to hide and rest.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your loach and cory will need a few more friends to hang out with, as they prefer to be in groups.

It could be that you should only have 1 Rainbow shark per tank. They are territorial and will fight with others of their own kind. Not sure if one being albino will make a difference or not...


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rainbow sharks will fight with one another if the tank is not big enough for each one to have it's own territory. If you can return one it would be best for the fish in the long run as one is sure to die from stress. 

Rainbow sharks are amazing fish when they are in a clean healthy tank. The ther fish you have should be compatible with him no problem. My rainbow is my favorite fish.


----------



## Noeler48 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah think I mite return the albino because he just stays in the back of the tank on his own think his afraid... Going to get a few more corys and I was thinking of a goast knife.. Would a 45g be big enough for him? Thanks for the advise?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just one more thing I forgot to mention. Rainbow sharks are actually quite shy by nature and need some kind of hiding place to retreat to when they feel threatened. I've got two hiding places for my shark, one is a big piece of bog wood which forms a cave underneath and the other is a big fake ornamental clam shell. He hides in both at different times of the day and night. Also make sure you have some sinking food as rainbow sharks are bottom feeders so some fast sinking tablets would be good, you can also from time to time add some blanched broccoli or baby marrow and he'll munch away on that.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

A 45 gallon is a little bit to small for a black ghost knife.A minimum of 75 gallons is gonna be needed.Mine is currently in a 30 gallon long and is about 6 1/2 inches long,and will be moved to my 90 soon.


----------

